# 2008 Nationals Offical Thread



## Brown Hornet

Well here is the thread for News from Nationals....if anyone gets you any info....post it here.:wink:


Hinky Dinky just in with a 554....


----------



## itchyfinger

Brown Hornet said:


> Well here is the thread for News from Nationals....if anyone gets you any info....post it here.:wink:
> 
> 
> Hinky Dinky just in with a 554....


----------



## nub.

*Day 1*

Scores are already posted. Hinky is on top.


----------



## Jbird

*Day 1*

Pro Guys
Tim Gillingham, Duane Price, Dietmar Trillus, and Jesse Broadwater lead after day one tied at 557. Cousins in fifth at 556.

Pro Girls
Jamie Vanatta-552
Christie Collin - 549
Erika Anshutz-547
Holly L - 546
Sally Robie - 541


The scores are going up right now on www.fieldarchery.org

Great job NFAA! Nice having the scores up this fast.

Jbird


----------



## ISAA_Archer

Scores for Day 1

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/u...tdoor National Field ChampionshipsResults.pdf

John


----------



## pragmatic_lee

ISAA_Archer said:


> Scores for Day 1
> 
> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/u...tdoor National Field ChampionshipsResults.pdf
> 
> John


Well my man Treaton turned in a respectable score, but's going to have to tighten up in the next couple of day. Come on Tim, you got at least one rooting for you. :wink:


----------



## sharkred7

Any one notice who shot the high score for the day??



A cub shot a 557 Congrats Michael Decosta!!!

Some good scores put up already in all divisions- A 557 by Duane price who hasn't shot much field- nice shootin Duane:darkbeer:

John


----------



## IGluIt4U

Great job Jesse and Hinkey.. keep up the good shootin!! :cheers:

(come on Shane.. pick it up man.. :lol: :wink

Kudos to the NFAA for getting the scores up so quickly.. :thumb: :yo:


----------



## WV Has Been

*Attendance in Yankton*

I just went through the results of day one and deleted all the no-shows and the final tally was 318 scores turned in on day one.:embara:


----------



## Dadpays

*Scores*

Michael Decosta is an excellent shooter. My son and I met him and his family at JOAD Nationals in OKC last week. Nice folks.

Did anyone notice that David Hughes is in 1st after day one in the Sr. Male Barebow! As sick as he has been with cancer that is amazing. I think he also posted a new Texas field record a couple of weeks ago. Go get'em Dave!

The cub girls - Emily Fischer (FS) and Schuyler Combs (FSL) - are both from Corpus Christi and both in 1st. Way to go!!!

Dang, I wish we were there!


----------



## WV Has Been

Looks like we will have 47 National Champions out of 318 entry's.

14.78% of the total field will be crowned as National Champions.

One in ever 6.77 archers will leave with a silver bowl.


----------



## BowOnly

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well my man Treaton turned in a respectable score, but's going to have to tighten up in the next couple of day. Come on Tim, you got at least one rooting for you. :wink:


Make that two!!


----------



## mdbowhunter

WV Has Been said:


> I just went through the results of day one and deleted all the no-shows and the final tally was 318 scores turned in on day one.:embara:


I'm sure the cost of gas will affect attendance this year.  Just can't be helped.

Keep going Hinkey! :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet

WV Has Been said:


> Looks like we will have 47 National Champions out of 318 entry's.
> 
> 14.78% of the total field will be crowned as National Champions.
> 
> One in ever 6.77 archers will leave with a silver bowl.


We gotta come up with a new class.....I want one of those bowls also.:wink:


----------



## Melthuselah

WV Has Been said:


> Looks like we will have 47 National Champions out of 318 entry's.
> 
> 14.78% of the total field will be crowned as National Champions.
> 
> One in ever 6.77 archers will leave with a silver bowl.


That is interesting information but I believe there will be more shooters as they only have to shoot three days. What do the rest of you think. Did you notice Dick Hanlan is in control of Master Senior Barebow.


----------



## Brown Hornet

OK so some of my pics are still in it.....

In the other thread these were my picks....who ya got?

PRO Men.....
The Shooter
The Bird Man
Will-X-It

PRO Woman....
Jamie V

JOE FS....
Hinky Dinky

BHFS....
Phantom

So it looks like The Shooter needs to get going.....maybe I should have gone to take his pic :wink: But he is 2 back with a 555.

The Bird Man is doing is thing as usual 556 and only one back of Click, Jesse, Daune Price and the that Syrup Sucker Diety Poo:embara:

Will-X-It.....553 come on man.....you gotta come stronger then that...we sent you to the Hill for a reason:wink:

Jamie V.....551 and in the lead....I know it's early and all and there are some good shooters right behind her....but I think she maybe turning on cruise control in a couple hours.:wink:

Hinky Dinky....554....2 up on the rest of the field....I see a 557 coming from him today on the hunter round.:wink: 

Phantom.....545...2 back of Hakl. Come on Tim-may....


Now there are also some good showings by some others.....

Rick Stark has that barebow of his rockin'....501 and in the lead....will he bring another Silver Bowl back to Va? Take it to the bank he is a machine.

Our own Pestilli is sitting in 4th with a 550...good shooting buddy.

X-ring (Jon Eide) is out there pumping his new gear and shooting his BRAND new bow very well....he is in 6th with a 545...not bad for a guy shooting a bow he just got a week or so ago.

The Big Grey Bird that flew in from SyrupVille hung a 519....not bad but you can fly much higher Eagle:wink: Give em hell buddy.:wink:

The Bulldog must have found some pins.....or at least enough to shoot yesterday because he shot a 549....

and my long time friend and one of ATs original PROs RSW is tied for 5th in the Senior Pro group with a 543....good shooting buddy.

and of course...there was someONE complaining about it being slow around here...and calling out mods all weekend.....he wouldn't know any of this if he was out shooting like he should be....that is another NATIONAL shoot that someONE has registered for this year and hung a GOOSE EGG ukey: Save that cash next year....or better yet pay my entry fees and I'll go.:wink:


----------



## Dadpays

*Awards*



WV Has Been said:


> Looks like we will have 47 National Champions out of 318 entry's.
> 
> 14.78% of the total field will be crowned as National Champions.
> 
> One in ever 6.77 archers will leave with a silver bowl.


1 out of 6.77 get a bowl, but 1 out of every 2.25 get an award - either 1st, 2nd, or 3rd. Why don't they just give everybody that shows up a ribbon that says "Participant"? Must be a lot of public school teachers/administrators/counselors shooting field archery! LOL
I'm bad - shame on me for saying that. The ribbon should actually say "I'm a winner".


----------



## Brown Hornet

Dadpays said:


> 1 out of 6.77 get a bowl, but 1 out of every 2.25 get an award - either 1st, 2nd, or 3rd. Why don't they just give everybody that shows up a ribbon that says "Participant"? Must be a lot of public school teachers/administrators/counselors shooting field archery! LOL
> I'm bad - shame on me for saying that. The ribbon should actually say "I'm a winner".


Every one being a winner comes from the parents not admin and teachers:wink:


----------



## Dadpays

Brown Hornet said:


> Every one being a winner comes from the parents not admin and teachers:wink:


I'm not convinced of that. I haven't found a parent yet (at least in my area) that said "let's give them all an award - it'll help their self esteem". I don't think it is coming from the parents. Actually it probably came from some worthless psychologist that was never very good at anything he did and he convinced a bunch of other people it would be a good idea.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Dadpays said:


> I'm not convinced of that. I haven't found a parent yet (at least in my area) that said "let's give them all an award - it'll help their self esteem". I don't think it is coming from the parents. Actually it probably came from some worthless psychologist that was never very good at anything he did and he convinced a bunch of other people it would be a good idea.



Well my parents are/were both teachers....I have tons of friends who are teachers.....I have dated teachers.....I have coached....two of my golf buddies are principals.....


oh and I work in the school system....it's the parents:wink:


----------



## WV Has Been

Dadpays said:


> 1 out of 6.77 get a bowl, but 1 out of every 2.25 get an award - either 1st, 2nd, or 3rd. Why don't they just give everybody that shows up a ribbon that says "Participant"? Must be a lot of public school teachers/administrators/counselors shooting field archery! LOL
> I'm bad - shame on me for saying that. The ribbon should actually say "I'm a winner".


Out of the 47 National Champion 31 of them are shooting against 5 or less competitors.


----------



## BigPete

WV Has Been said:


> Out of the 47 National Champion 31 of them are shooting against 5 or less competitors.



Probably the whole issue of too many classes by slicing and dicing too many age groups by too many slight variations in equipment. But the last people that should be pointing this out are the people not shooting - unless it makes them feel better in some strange way.


----------



## WV Has Been

BigPete said:


> Probably the whole issue of too many classes by slicing and dicing too many age groups by too many slight variations in equipment. But the last people that should be pointing this out are the people not shooting - unless it makes them feel better in some strange way.


Facts are facts BigPete. 

What does me not shooting have to do with pointing out some facts?

Do you in some strange way feel better by attempting to belittle me?


----------



## Brown Hornet

BigPete said:


> But the last people that should be pointing this out are the people not shooting - unless it makes them feel better in some strange way.


What the heck does WV not going this year have to do with it? It's not like he has never been....or won't go in the future....or that he isn't right. 

There are too many classes. PERIOD We have had the same arguments for sometime....and yes WV, myself and a few others have discussed this AFTER we have gotten back from Nationals and before going. Just because you don't go for whatever reason doesn't mean that you can't speak your mind about how things are run in an orginization that are members of, compete in, and promote.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BigPete said:


> Probably the whole issue of too many classes by slicing and dicing too many age groups by too many slight variations in equipment. But the last people that should be pointing this out are the people not shooting - unless it makes them feel better in some strange way.


Actually this is the kinda of thing that EVERY NFAA member should be aware of and possibly take issue with. Not saying that Has Been has an issue with the "facts" - just that they are facts and may or may not need to be addressed.

Besides, what have the rest of us got to do but discuss? It's practically to hot to get out and shoot on the East coast, for multiple reasons we weren't able to go this year and a whole lot of us WISH we were there.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> What the heck does WV not going this year have to do with it? It's not like he has never been....or won't go in the future....or that he isn't right.
> 
> There are too many classes. PERIOD We have had the same arguments for sometime....and yes WV, myself and a few others have discussed this AFTER we have gotten back from Nationals and before going. Just because you don't go for whatever reason doesn't mean that you can't speak your mind about how things are run in an orginization that are members of, compete in, and promote.


Dang, Hornet/Has Been - maybe we need to coordinate our posts so that we don't all say the same thing (in a somewhat different way) at the same time. :wink:


----------



## Dadpays

Brown Hornet said:


> Well my parents are/were both teachers....I have tons of friends who are teachers.....I have dated teachers.....I have coached....two of my golf buddies are principals.....
> 
> 
> oh and I work in the school system....it's the parents:wink:



I suppose you are right if you are in the system and see it. I guess I was just raised different than that and I am raising my kids to understand there are "winners and losers" in competition and in life. I just think it is a shame that everyone thinks they have to get an award - it cheapens the top awards and rewards someone who doesn't deserve an award because they sat on the butt instead of trying. That being said, I do think the NFAA has too many divisions and the NAA too few - surely there must be a balance in there somewhere so we can make a competition just that - a competition. Otherwise, I'm staying home an watching tv........ but please mail me my award when you get a chance so I can hang it on the wall. LOL


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang, Hornet/Has Been - maybe we need to coordinate our posts so that we don't all say the same thing (in a somewhat different way) at the same time. :wink:


But if we do it this way....posting at the same time....everyone should be able to get it:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Dadpays said:


> I suppose you are right if you are in the system and see it. I guess I was just raised different than that and I am raising my kids to understand there are "winners and losers" in competition and in life. I just think it is a shame that everyone thinks they have to get an award - it cheapens the top awards and rewards someone who doesn't deserve an award because they sat on the butt instead of trying. That being said, I do think the NFAA has too many divisions and the NAA too few - surely there must be a balance in there somewhere so we can make a competition just that - a competition. Otherwise, I'm staying home an watching tv........ but please mail me my award when you get a chance so I can hang it on the wall. LIL


I actually think the NOAA has it right or as close to right as you can get.....keep the age, sex and release or finger break down the way it is. But there is no need to have a 265 classes. The object of the game is to shoot the arrow as accurately as YOU can....if you THINK or DO shoot pins better then you shoot a lens then more power to you. It's not like there is a drawing and when your ticket is called someone reaches in a box with blind folded and pulls out gear and gives it to you to shoot....the archer buys what they want to shoot....I buy my equipment and set it up so that I am shooting the most accurate that I can. So in my eyes....if you are shooting a compound with a release we should all be shooting together in the same class....just flight it like the NFAA does...AA, A, B, C, D. 

Like I have said a trillion times before....a 510 is a 510 doesn't matter if you shoot pins and a 12" stab or a scope with a 30" stab....the only ones that complain about being separated or that think that you have an huge advantage because you have a lens are the guys that haven't tried it. If you are a 500 BHFS shooter....you aren't gonna slap a scope and a long rod on your bow and be a 530 shooter....you may gain a few points but I would bet you still shoot in the 500-510 range...and the same is true from someone going to pins from FS gear....you aren't gonna suck any worse then you normally do after you figure out how to hold off


----------



## SCarson

Brown Hornet said:


> But if we do it this way....posting at the same time....everyone should be able to get it:wink:


I don't get it.


But seriously...I was raised to do my best. If you win, you win. If you don't, you don't but there's always a next time. Just do your best. I don't expect to be handed some little :smile: sticker, trophy, plaque, or whatever just for showing up. Sure it would be nice to win one, but I don't expect it to be handed to me.

Now, somebody wants to hand me a case of :darkbeer: just to show up, who am I to turn it down.


----------



## rudeman

This classes thing always gives me a headache. What do I care if there's only 5 people shooting in some class I don't shoot in? Hello - I don't. 

And flighting is for the birds - pun intended. How can you justify a guy shooting, say, 530 getting first in his flight, say flight 3, (and maybe some money) and some other guy shooting, say, 531 getting last in his flight, say, flight 2, (and no money) just because of some line someone drew in the sand after day one? Never made sense to me. Guess I'm just dense. I mean, is it better to be champion of (arbitrarily defined) flight 23 or champion of one of the 47 classes we have now? I'd take the latter.


----------



## Brown Hornet

rudeman said:


> This classes thing always gives me a headache. What do I care if there's only 5 people shooting in some class I don't shoot in? Hello - I don't.
> 
> And flighting is for the birds - pun intended. How can you justify a guy shooting, say, 530 getting first in his flight, say flight 3, (and maybe some money) and some other guy shooting, say, 531 getting last in his flight, say, flight 2, (and no money) just because of some line someone drew in the sand after day one? Never made sense to me. Guess I'm just dense. I mean, is it better to be champion of (arbitrarily defined) flight 23 or champion of one of the 47 classes we have now? I'd take the latter.


Maybe you are dense:wink:

But if the flighting is done the way it SHOULD be done....there still won't be a problem. If they can place you correctly at a local shoot....you know when they look at your card and see your avg or ask you "Hornet are you AA or A" then things get worked out correctly. If you are a AA shooter and had a bad day and shot a 531...then guess what you don't deserve to beat the A shooter that shot a great round and posted a 530 shooting with his peers....that is how guys sandbag.:wink: Seriously do you think a guy shooting in AA really wants to shoot a score that will get him a win in A class or an A class guy in B class....:embara: 

Why do I care if they give a bowl to a guy with 3 people in a class? Because there shouldn't be a class with only 3 people in it at Nationals...The guy that wins and brags about being the National Champ doesn't DESERVE the same credit as the guy or girl shooting in a class with 100 people in it. If they really want to be CHAMP then they need to shoot against someone....


----------



## DarrinM

Day 2 Windy in the fields I am told.......

Hinky-555
2nd-?-551
3rd-?-549
Pestilli-549

Keep the foot on the gas Hinky!!!!!!!


Now you can get back to bickering......:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

*Day 2 Scores are starting to come in*

Just got a ringy dingy from Hinky......he said it is was windy as crap today on the course they shot. It was one of the more open courses by the river....he is VERY HAPPY he is shooting Nano Pros instead of his standard Maxima.:wink:

He had a great hunter round considering the conditions....and it looks like that hole is getting deeper for the others trying to take the Bowl:wink:

Hinky.... 555 :thumb:
2nd ..... 551
3rd ..... 549
Pestilli.....549
Bradway...542ish:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

DarrinM said:


> Day 2 Windy in the fields I am told.......
> 
> Hinky-555
> 2nd-?-551
> 3rd-?-549
> Pestilli-549
> 
> Keep the foot on the gas Hinky!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now you can get back to bickering......:darkbeer:


Tell Hinky to stop sending everyone the same info at once....:wink:

But it is time to step on some necks......:wink:


----------



## DarrinM

Brown Hornet said:


> Tell Hinky to stop sending everyone the same info at once....:wink:
> 
> But it is time to step on some necks......:wink:


Neck stepping is saved for Thursday


----------



## Brown Hornet

I forgot he still had the animal round....hard to step on necks during that one.:doh:


----------



## rock monkey

Dadpays said:


> I suppose you are right if you are in the system and see it. I guess I was just raised different than that and *I am raising my kids to understand there are "winners and losers" in competition and in life*. _ I just think it is a shame that everyone thinks they have to get an award - it cheapens the top awards and rewards someone who doesn't deserve an award_ because they sat on the butt instead of trying. That being said, I do think the NFAA has too many divisions and the NAA too few - surely there must be a balance in there somewhere so we can make a competition just that - a competition. Otherwise, I'm staying home an watching tv........ but please mail me my award when you get a chance so I can hang it on the wall. LOL


:thumbs_up:set1_signs009::77:

harrumph!

you're a good man and a good dad.:darkbeer:

it's a shame that society in general has lost that philosophy.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> I forgot he still had the animal round....hard to step on necks during that one.:doh:


I dunno.. that pheasant sure has a big neck...   :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> I dunno.. that pheasant sure has a big neck...   :wink:




You only need to step on that one if you wing it:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter

Leave it to Hinkey to shoot a good score in bad conditions. :tongue:

The man is a freaking machine!!! :wink:


----------



## Jbird

*I Agree*

On cutting the number of classes. I know one female bare bow shooter (nice lady by the way) who is well on her way to winning another bowl this year.
Problem is she is the ONLY one in the class. She has a lot of bowls that she has won just since we've been attending the Nationals but what significance is there in winning an uncontested class? Different strokes for different folks but I always thought competing involved more than one contestant.
Jbird


----------



## Rattleman

Brown Hornet said:


> Maybe you are dense:wink:
> 
> But if the flighting is done the way it SHOULD be done....there still won't be a problem. If they can place you correctly at a local shoot....you know when they look at your card and see your avg or ask you "Hornet are you AA or A" then things get worked out correctly. If you are a AA shooter and had a bad day and shot a 531...then guess what you don't deserve to beat the A shooter that shot a great round and posted a 530 shooting with his peers....that is how guys sandbag.:wink: Seriously do you think a guy shooting in AA really wants to shoot a score that will get him a win in A class or an A class guy in B class....:embara:
> 
> Why do I care if they give a bowl to a guy with 3 people in a class? Because there shouldn't be a class with only 3 people in it at Nationals...The guy that wins and brags about being the National Champ doesn't DESERVE the same credit as the guy or girl shooting in a class with 100 people in it. If they really want to be CHAMP then they need to shoot against someone....


In my humble opinion.... The flight system is for the biirds..period. This is a NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP.. everyone is shooting for a BOWL. If you ain't first,second or third then you do not deserve an award. If you want to say, "The people that cannot win will not attend" then to that I say phoey. Most people go for the experience and old friends. The new guys go for the bowls til they realize that is not going to happen. If you think you are good then straddle the line and shoot. The PGA doesn't play the flight game. Just a waste of money and time. What do you say about limiting or combining styles. Way to many that are close ie: Barebow/bowhunter, FSL/BHFSL and FS/BHFS. The scores in each of these styles are almost the same. Lets make the BOWL mean something. OR, if less then 10 people in a style means you only can win a ribbon. Thanks for allowing me to RANT.


----------



## Rattleman

mdbowhunter said:


> Leave it to Hinkey to shoot a good score in bad conditions. :tongue:
> 
> The man is a freaking machine!!! :wink:


Jerry are you trying to become the next MS. Hinkleman?


----------



## mdbowhunter

Rattleman said:


> Jerry are you trying to become the next MS. Hinkleman?


No, smart butt.  Just fun to watch a fellow MD archer do good. :wink:


----------



## Rattleman

mdbowhunter said:


> No, smart butt.  Just fun to watch a fellow MD archer do good. :wink:


Just wondering..didn't really see you as an archery GROUPIE.


----------



## mdbowhunter

Rattleman said:


> Just wondering..didn't really see you as an archery GROUPIE.


No way...ain't got the physique for that. 

Don't you have a fork-lift to work on? :wink:


----------



## Rattleman

mdbowhunter said:


> Don't you have a fork-lift to work on? :wink:


NAW finished for the day. Heading to the range to fling a few. L8er:wink:


----------



## blondstar

Great shooting Hinky and Shane.

I do have a question why is Corrine shooting in the male FS was it a typo or her choice??


----------



## IGluIt4U

blondstar said:


> Great shooting Hinky and Shane.
> 
> I do have a question why is Corrine shooting in the male FS was it a typo or her choice??


:chortle: My guess is a typo.. :noidea: Was wondering the same thing.. :lol:


----------



## Lien2

Jbird said:


> On cutting the number of classes. I know one female bare bow shooter (nice lady by the way) who is well on her way to winning another bowl this year.
> Problem is she is the ONLY one in the class. She has a lot of bowls that she has won just since we've been attending the Nationals but what significance is there in winning an uncontested class? Different strokes for different folks but I always thought competing involved more than one contestant.
> Jbird



I also know some people like this. They are multiple multiple state champs, but they have been the only one in their class?! 
Different strokes for differents folks is right.

Lien2


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Back to the purpose of this thread.

Day 2 scores are up.

3rd item down on this page.

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/otherResults/index.cfm


----------



## ultratec00

What was the official attendance? Counting the scores, looks around 310 shooters. 



pragmatic_lee said:


> Back to the purpose of this thread.
> 
> Day 2 scores are up.
> 
> 3rd item down on this page.
> 
> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/otherResults/index.cfm


----------



## pragmatic_lee

ultratec00 said:


> What was the official attendance? Counting the scores, looks around 310 shooters.


Have no idea, but since this is a 3/5 format, that actual number won't be known until Friday. As you can see, some turned in scores today that did not on Mon.


----------



## WV Has Been

*12* pros shot *555* or higher Tuesday on the first Hunter round. 

That is some _*remarkable*_ shooting and it says allot for how competitive Professional Archery has come today.

I'm glad I am semi retired from the game.:tongue:


----------



## The Swami

WV Has Been said:


> *12* pros shot *555* or higher Tuesday on the first Hunter round.
> 
> That is some _*remarkable*_ shooting and it says allot for how competitive Professional Archery has come today.
> 
> I'm glad I am semi retired from the game.:tongue:


Don't kid yourself, you are capable if you practice.


----------



## WV Has Been

The Swami said:


> Don't kid yourself, you are capable if you practice.


555 is doable but that 1116, 1115 in the wind just might be out of my league.


----------



## The Swami

WV Has Been said:


> 555 is doable but that 1116, 1115 in the wind just might be out of my league.


Yeah that is pretty impressive in the wind for sure.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

WV Has Been said:


> 555 is doable but that 1116, 1115 in the wind just might be out of my league.


Here's the one that's probably going to be impossible to "top" by anyone. Note the total for her 2 day's scores.

ADULT FEMALE BOWHUNTER FREESTYLE
JENNIFER DOERRY 515 516 1676


----------



## mdbowhunter

*How About These Scores...*

They don't get recognized very much...but check out the top guys in Barebow and Bowhunter. Both have shot over 500 both days and Richard Bromley posted a *511* in BH on the Hunter Round!  No sight...no peep...no string walking...NOTHIN! That's some impressive shooting. :77:


----------



## mdbowhunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> Here's the one that's probably going to be impossible to "top" by anyone. Note the total for her 2 day's scores.
> 
> ADULT FEMALE BOWHUNTER FREESTYLE
> JENNIFER DOERRY 515 516 1676


It's the new math Lee.


----------



## WV Has Been

blondstar said:


> Great shooting Hinky and Shane.
> 
> I do have a question why is Corrine shooting in the male FS was it a typo or her choice??


Looks like they got Corrine squared away.

ADULT FEMALE FREESTYLE
ANDREA LAMKE 541 537 1078
SHELLEY SAXWOLD 540 534 1074
GEORGIANNA BRADEN 531 541 1072
KATHY PINDELL 530 542 1072
*CORRINE MCKENZIE 537 530 1067*


----------



## swerve

Are we placing bets on the Animal Round? If Jesse B shot a 559 in the wind, a clean animal round may be in his future.


----------



## IGluIt4U

swerve said:


> Are we placing bets on the Animal Round? If Jesse B shot a 559 in the wind, a clean animal round may be in his future.


I sure ain't bettin against that.. the man is on fire... :thumb: :first:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> I sure ain't bettin against that.. the man is on fire... :thumb: :first:


Does anyone know if the animal round with use the spots and if so, will they be scored as well? 

On an animal round, will this be a full 28 targets - max score 560/584 or just 14 targets - max score 280/294?


----------



## Brown Hornet

Rattleman said:


> In my humble opinion.... The flight system is for the biirds..period. This is a NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP.. everyone is shooting for a BOWL. If you ain't first,second or third then you do not deserve an award. If you want to say, "The people that cannot win will not attend" then to that I say phoey. Most people go for the experience and old friends. The new guys go for the bowls til they realize that is not going to happen. If you think you are good then straddle the line and shoot. The PGA doesn't play the flight game. Just a waste of money and time. What do you say about limiting or combining styles. Way to many that are close ie: Barebow/bowhunter, FSL/BHFSL and FS/BHFS. The scores in each of these styles are almost the same. Lets make the BOWL mean something. OR, if less then 10 people in a style means you only can win a ribbon. Thanks for allowing me to RANT.


Don't worry I agree with you BUT I know that others would not show....a 510 shooter going head to head with Hinky isn't gonna help attendence. BUT I also don't think the flights should get a Bowl:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

*SCORE UPDATE*

Got the daily Hinky Update.....

Darrin we were wrong....he didn't wait until tomorrow to start steeping on necks....

Hinky Dinky shot 22 up on the animal round

Scores that he gave me through the first 3 rounds.....

Hinky 1691
Sargent 1679
Pestilli 1676
Ballard 1675


----------



## Bob_Looney

shoot called because of weather.


----------



## WV Has Been

pragmatic_lee said:


> Does anyone know if the animal round with use the spots and if so, will they be scored as well?
> 
> On an animal round, will this be a full 28 targets - max score 560/*584* or just 14 targets - max score 280/294?


560 and 28 is 588.:wink:

Hink shot a 582 on the Animal.

His final score can be no less than 1691. Currently he holds an 11 point lead on Tim Sargant and 15 points on Pestilli. Hink only dropped 11 points on the Hunter and Field so Sargant is the only competitor that could tie Hink with back to back 560's.

I'm thinking Hink has won a double double.

*Congrats Hink!*


----------



## Brown Hornet

WV Has Been said:


> 560 and 28 is 588.:wink:
> 
> Hink shot a 582 on the Animal.
> 
> His final score can be no less than 1691. Currently he holds an 11 point lead on Tim Sargant and 15 points on Pestilli. Hink only dropped 11 points on the Hunter and Field so Sargant is the only competitor that could tie Hink with back to back 560's.
> 
> I'm thinking Hink has one a double double.
> 
> *Congrats Hink!*


I am thinking the samething 

But it ain't over....anything could happen...but keeping kickin butt Hinky.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

pragmatic_lee said:


> Does anyone know if the animal round with use the spots and if so, will they be scored as well?
> 
> On an animal round, will this be a full 28 targets - max score 560/584 or just 14 targets - max score 280/294?





Brown Hornet said:


> *SCORE UPDATE*
> 
> Got the daily Hinky Update.....
> 
> Darrin we were wrong....he didn't wait until tomorrow to start steeping on necks....
> 
> Hinky Dinky shot 22 up on the animal round
> 
> Scores that he gave me through the first 3 rounds.....
> 
> Hinky 1691
> Sargent 1679
> Pestilli 1676
> Ballard 1675


Well guess that answers my question(s) :wink:
If Hinky's score is now 1691 & he had a 1109 through Tue., it means he scored a 582 today - 28 KZs + 22 spots.

I don't care who you are or who your favorite is, but that is some dang good shooting!


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well guess that answers my question(s) :wink:
> If Hinky's score is now 1691 & he had a 1109 through Tue., it means he scored a 582 today - 28 KZs + 22 spots.
> 
> I don't care who you are or who your favorite is, but that is some dang good shooting!


:amen: :thumb: 

Great Job Randy!! Keep it up man.. two more days..... :first:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

pragmatic_lee said:


> Does anyone know if the animal round with use the spots and if so, will they be scored as well?
> 
> On an animal round, will this be a full 28 targets - max score 560/584 or just 14 targets - max score 280/294?





Brown Hornet said:


> *SCORE UPDATE*
> 
> Got the daily Hinky Update.....
> 
> Darrin we were wrong....he didn't wait until tomorrow to start steeping on necks....
> 
> Hinky Dinky shot 22 up on the animal round
> 
> Scores that he gave me through the first 3 rounds.....
> 
> Hinky 1691
> Sargent 1679
> Pestilli 1676
> Ballard 1675





WV Has Been said:


> Is your thinking cap not on today????:wink:
> 
> Sarg would have to shoot a 560 Field tomorrow and a 560 Hunter Friday to tie Hink.


Wonder what the odds are of that happening? :tongue:

And I wasn't ignoring your post above - we were just doing the "math" at the same time - but your math was better than mine, plus you were faster. :wink:


----------



## nub.

*Back to back 560's*

Kind of like drawing dead. :wink:

Some must have completed their rounds before the storm hit. 


Congrtats on the double double Hink.:cocktail:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Has Been,
Let me try my math skills here:
Sarg thru Wed = 1679
Sarg thru Tue = 1101

He must have scored a 578 today on the Animal round

Hink thru Wed = 1691

1691 - 578 = 1113 (to tie, if Hinky doesn't shoot again or shoots and gets a lower score)

So Sarg would "only" have to score a 556 & a 557 to tie.

Am I missing something?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

WV Has Been said:


> My math was not to precise.
> 
> After looking closer Hink has a 12 point lead and can not be beat.
> 
> *He is the 2008 AMFS SOY and the 2008 AMFS Outdoor National Champion*.


Please explain - I know I'm a little slow this morning, but look at the math in my previous post and tell me what I'm missing. :tongue:


----------



## WV Has Been

pragmatic_lee said:


> Please explain - I know I'm a little slow this morning, but look at the math in my previous post and tell me what I'm missing. :tongue:


*You are correct. I got ahead of myself on this 3/5 format. Sarg would require a 556.5 average over the next two days to tie Hink.


Disregard my foolishness in the previous post.*


----------



## pragmatic_lee

WV Has Been said:


> *You are correct. I got ahead of myself on this 3/5 format. Sarg would require a 556.5 average over the next two days to tie Hink.
> 
> 
> Disregard my foolishness in the previous post.*


To TIE Hinky
Sargent would need an average of 556.5 on Thu & Fri
Pestilli would need an average of 557
Ballard would need an average of 559

But that would be IF Hinky doesn't shoot the next 2 days OR he shoots but doesn't better his score.

I'm still betting that your prediction is correct even if your math skills suck. :wink:


----------



## WV Has Been

Pro update........

Jesse B. sailed through the course today and set the new National Animal Round record with a 586 out of a perfect 588.

Word is that second place Canadian DIETMAR TRILLUS had a miscue and shot the wrong target surely costing him a top finish.

The round was delayed do to the weather but play has resumed as I type. The report is that Maryland's Shane Wills is down just three points with one target remaining. A 585 could catapult him into a top three position.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Great job Jesse!! Come on Shane.. just a perfect shot or two... :thumb: :tongue: :cheers:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

WV Has Been said:


> Pro update........
> 
> Jesse B. sailed through the course today and set the new National Animal Round record with a 586 out of a perfect 588.
> 
> Word is that second place Canadian DIETMAR TRILLUS had a miscue and shot the wrong target surely costing him a top finish.
> 
> The round was delayed do to the weather but play has resumed as I type. The report is that Maryland's Shane Wills is down just three points with one target remaining. A 585 could catapult him into a top three position.


Oh how nice it would be if we had LIVE TV coverage. :wink:


----------



## DarrinM

In all of the math you forgot that lower seeds COULD have shot higher on the animal than Hinky or tied him. That would bring a whole different calculation to the game.

Fact is the Nats revolve around this animule round. lets see where Hinky's comp lands in the end then start throat chopping  22 is good but it is doable by others also :wink:

Now this pro class is just about signed sealed and delivered..... Shane will be the only shooter with a realistic shot at taking Jesse down. Realistic if you think a 558 average for a tie is in the man..... Oh and Jesse doesn't get silly an clean a round :wink::wink::tongue:

I do love this format as a spectator!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

DarrinM said:


> *In all of the math you forgot that lower seeds COULD have shot higher on the animal than Hinky or tied him.* That would bring a whole different calculation to the game.
> 
> Fact is the Nats revolve around this animule round. lets see where Hinky's comp lands in the end then start throat chopping  22 is good but it is doable by others also :wink:
> 
> Now this pro class is just about signed sealed and delivered..... Shane will be the only shooter with a realistic shot at taking Jesse down. Realistic if you think a 558 average for a tie is in the man..... Oh and Jesse doesn't get silly an clean a round :wink::wink::tongue:
> 
> I do love this format as a spectator!


Nope, if the scores that were posted "here, today" are correct, then it's simply math to use yesterday's totals to determine what they shot today. Based on that, the only ones that can tie or beat Randy are the ones I listed above.

Even if Eide & Crawford (the next 2 highest after yesterday) shot a perfect Animal round today and perfect Field & Hunter rounds on Thu & Fri, they can not even tie.


----------



## field14

DarrinM said:


> In all of the math you forgot that lower seeds COULD have shot higher on the animal than Hinky or tied him. That would bring a whole different calculation to the game.
> 
> Fact is the Nats revolve around this animule round. lets see where Hinky's comp lands in the end then start throat chopping  22 is good but it is doable by others also :wink:
> 
> Now this pro class is just about signed sealed and delivered..... Shane will be the only shooter with a realistic shot at taking Jesse down. Realistic if you think a 558 average for a tie is in the man..... Oh and Jesse doesn't get silly an clean a round :wink::wink::tongue:
> 
> I do love this format as a spectator!


And the "plot" thickens....we don't know IF others equaled or beat Hinky's 22 dots...but if they did NOT equal or beat it...or shot worse.....what should Hinky do?
Should he sit on the 554 field score and rest a day and see what pans out for the final hunter round?

Should he go for a better field round and give it a whirl...and risk the potential of equipment giving out? Should he decide to keep his rhythm going and not lose a day and get "rusty"...and make sure he forces the competitors' hands?

Same with the pros....good grief...26 dots! It is definitely too bad that Dietmar, if true, did have a miscue...that is not a way to have a cookie crumble...with a person of his capabilities....the competitors are just "dodging a bullet on that one."

I think that you won't see any of the top 10 or 12 pros sit out a round....they MUST shoot all five and TRY to improve to stand any chance at all of catching Jesse....or even going for the 2nd or 3rd place. Therein lies the pressure...they MUST shoot the next two rounds and they MUST shoot BETTER on them than they did on their first try....whaddaya mean there is NO PRESSURE in the 3/5 format? Not only do you end up deciding to shoot it...but you GOTTA TALK THE TALK...and you GOTTA WALK THE WALK...or go home empty handed!

3/5 format? GREAT IDEA....spectator or shooter...just cuz it hasn't always been this way....doesn't mean it is ALL BAD....Maybe we aren't giving the NFAA gurus enough credit for thinking OUTSIDE THE BOX! The only change maybe should be Wed thru Sunday instead of Mon-Fri. But I'm suspecting the 3/5 format...is here to stay! GOODY GOODY GOODY, IMHO. The fieldman doesn't change his mind often...but on this one...I'm luvin' the NEW CONCEPT!

You gotta look behind you and you gotta look in front of you...cuz....just being with your "peers" (only 3 other people) on the bale....is far from shooting face to face or mano a mano...WAY FAR FROM IT! This shoot with your closest competition for the "pressure"....just went by the wayside...and doesn't really mean SQUAT anymore. Probably never really did anyways...top performers perform regardless...they shoot THEIR game, not yours...(for the most part).

field14:tongue::wink:


----------



## lcv

*How about the Ladies*

I know that Hinky and the Pro Males are the main topic of conversation on AT now a days but does anyone know how the girls are doing today?


----------



## The Swami

DarrinM said:


> In all of the math you forgot that lower seeds COULD have shot higher on the animal than Hinky or tied him. That would bring a whole different calculation to the game.


This is why I hoped Hink would shoot a 580. Animal round is the day you step on the gas. If he can increase the lead he has with the tournament only scoring the animal round and the best field and hunter. He doesn't have press on his remaining hunter and field. The pressure is on them to shoot very high scores in the remaining rounds. If it is something they don't do in practice much, then he has a huge advantage.

In the pick the best 3 scores format, going big out of the gate is a huge strategic advantage.

He may well shoot even better in the remaining rounds now since he doesn't feel as much pressure.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Correct me if I'm wrong, but in the 3/5 format "even" if Hinky decides to shoot Thu & Fri (which I bet he does) - it is the "BEST" Field & "BEST" Hunter that counts. So even if his equipment breaks on the first target on Thu and he turns in a 0, he still has his Mon. score.


----------



## The Swami

> And the "plot" thickens....we don't know IF others equaled or beat Hinky's 22 dots...but if they did NOT equal or beat it...or shot worse.....what should Hinky do?
> Should he sit on the 554 field score and rest a day and see what pans out for the final hunter round?
> 
> Should he go for a better field round and give it a whirl...and risk the potential of equipment giving out? Should he decide to keep his rhythm going and not lose a day and get "rusty"...and make sure he forces the competitors' hands?


He should keep going. Good tournament experience is not cheap and he should make use of it while there. Also, he could better himself now if he has the advantage of shooting a much better score on the animal round like I mentioned above. A 5 or 6 point gap on the animal round over his peers would be huge.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

lcv said:


> I know that Hinky and the Pro Males are the main topic of conversation on AT now a days but does anyone know how the girls are doing today?


I haven't heard any, but I'd sure like to know how Diane Watson is doing.


----------



## The Swami

pragmatic_lee said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but in the 3/5 format "even" if Hinky decides to shoot Thu & Fri (which I bet he does) - it is the "BEST" Field & "BEST" Hunter that counts. So even if his equipment breaks on the first target on Thu and he turns in a 0, he still has his Mon. score.


Field isn't talking about that.

He is saying that if Hink shoots Thursday and bow breaks and finds out he HAS to shoot the Hunter again because someone got too close, he might be hard pressed to fix the bow and shoot well for that final hunter to win.


----------



## USNarcher

The Swami said:


> Field isn't talking about that.
> 
> He is saying that if Hink shoots Thursday and bow breaks and finds out he HAS to shoot the Hunter again because someone got too close, he might be hard pressed to fix the bow and shoot well for that final hunter to win.



Worried about a Martin malfuction. How absurd. Hink will have the cruise control on from here. He's a machine he doesn't need any extra tournament experience. He will shoot just because that's what he does.


----------



## Brown Hornet

lcv said:


> I know that Hinky and the Pro Males are the main topic of conversation on AT now a days but does anyone know how the girls are doing today?


I am sure SuperX will fill us in when she is done:wink: 

But if Jamie has a strong animal round....she will be locking things up like Hinky:wink:


----------



## lcv

*Hornet*

It is not quite that simple as it is five day scores for the pros not three day. You have to shoot well the whole way thru and not just on three days. At least I believe that is the way it is.


----------



## Brown Hornet

lcv said:


> It is not quite that simple as it is five day scores for the pros not three day. You have to shoot well the whole way thru and not just on three days. At least I believe that is the way it is.


I understand that....but just like with Randy...Jamie isn't going to blow up and shoot a 545 and let the entire field back in it....this isn't golf and she isn't Sergio Garcia :wink:


----------



## lcv

*Hornet*

Let's hope she isn't Sergio. Thanks Hornet


----------



## Brown Hornet

lcv said:


> Let's hope she isn't Sergio. Thanks Hornet


If Jamie does a Sergio I will be very upset.....she ison my favorite archers and my favorite female archer by a mile

Next to Scoobs and Lucky of course:wink:


----------



## field14

Brown Hornet said:


> I understand that....but just like with Randy...Jamie isn't going to blow up and shoot a 545 and let the entire field back in it....this isn't golf and she isn't Sergio Garcia :wink:


Sounds like a single miscue CAN happen....didn't someone post that Dietmar had a miscue today on the animal round...and it probably cost him at least a top 5 finish...cuz his animal round stands as is.

It could well happend to others today on the animal round too....

One just never knows out there on the range....

field14


----------



## Brown Hornet

field14 said:


> Sounds like a single miscue CAN happen....didn't someone post that Dietmar had a miscue today on the animal round...and it probably cost him at least a top 5 finish...cuz his animal round stands as is.
> 
> It could well happend to others today on the animal round too....
> 
> One just never knows out there on the range....
> 
> field14


Yes it could happen.....but miscues aside....I am just talking about having a BAD day...where you shoot 10+ points lower then your normal round.

Diety Poo forget to wipe the syrup off his hand or something:noidea:


----------



## DarrinM

pragmatic_lee said:


> Nope, if the scores that were posted "here, today" are correct, then it's simply math to use yesterday's totals to determine what they shot today. Based on that, the only ones that can tie or beat Randy are the ones I listed above.
> 
> Even if Eide & Crawford (the next 2 highest after yesterday) shot a perfect Animal round today and perfect Field & Hunter rounds on Thu & Fri, they can not even tie.


Ok the way I was explained this is it is the best of your scores on field and hunter.... Then the animule. 

That said if Hink has a 582 animule, 555 hunter and a 554 field he has 1691 out of 1708 (17 down) and the clubhouse lead......

IF the dark horse shot a 585 animule, 541 hunter and a 532 field he has a 585 (3 points down) and two rounds to improve on what Hink has posted in total (17 down):wink: so the dark horse shoots 585+553hunter+554field=1692. Hinky does no better with his two days left and we have a different winner than the clubhouse leader  

Known scores in MFS had Hink leading the animules. Never forget the dark horse or 3 day participant that "could" show up and post a score. Is it likely? Probably not but trust me anyone that throws a 582+ up there is still in it according to Hink and his handler :wink::zip:

These throats are just being squeezed right now I am not feeling a imminent tap just yet...... I think there is a little fight left. Once the next day is shot the permeations of score can be calculated. Then I will advise to go for the guilotine or throat chop!!! :secret::secret:

Now the male Pro gig is up by my calculations except for Shane. Based on the same methodology Jesse is down 6 points. Start looking at who is down what on the animule and you will get the picture. Anyone that shot 582 has to clean two days to tie. Anyone below that is shooting for second!


----------



## lcv

*Pro Ladies*

Bottom line is both Field and Hornet are right and anything can happen. While the Female Pros are some what few in their total number, some of the top shooters in the world are in that group of ladies. You have world record holders past and present, world champions both team and individual, world cup shooters, and so many national championships between them all that they are hard to count. I prefer to think someone is going to have an extremely good day as opposed to an etremely bad day or a goof up. I wouldn't bet against any one of those ladies


----------



## Brown Hornet

DarrinM said:


> Ok the way I was explained this is it is the best of your scores on field and hunter.... Then the animule.
> 
> That said if Hink has a 582 animule, 555 hunter and a 554 field he has 1691 out of 1708 (17 down) and the clubhouse lead......
> 
> IF the dark horse shot a 585 animule, 541 hunter and a 532 field he has a 585 (3 points down) and two rounds to improve on what Hink has posted in total (17 down):wink: so the dark horse shoots 585+553hunter+554field=1692. Hinky does no better with his two days left and we have a different winner than the clubhouse leader
> 
> Known scores in MFS had Hink leading the animules. Never forget the dark horse or 3 day participant that "could" show up and post a score. Is it likely? Probably not but trust me anyone that throws a 582+ up there is still in it according to Hink and his handler :wink::zip:
> 
> These throats are just being squeezed right now I am not feeling a imminent tap just yet...... I think there is a little fight left. Once the next day is shot the permeations of score can be calculated. Then I will advise to go for the guilotine or throat chop!!! :secret::secret:
> 
> Now the male Pro gig is up by my calculations except for Shane. Based on the same methodology Jesse is down 6 points. Start looking at who is down what on the animule and you will get the picture. Anyone that shot 582 has to clean two days to tie. Anyone below that is shooting for second!


it's a good thing we have a PRO in our corner to clear things up:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

OK - guess I was making an assumption that may or may not be correct.

Given that there are no "flights" (that I'm aware of) in this competition and the 4 scores that were posted seemed to indicate the "top" 4 scores that class, I assumed "all" scores for that class had been turned in. Like I said, may or may not have been a reasonable assumption.

If that is the case, then I stand by the numbers I posted as based on yesterday's scores even if others in that class cleaned the Animal round they would not be able to catch up with perfect scores on Thu & Fri.

Now if the 4 scores posted here, today are not known to be the "top" 4 of that class, then there are definitely other scenarios that may play out.

BTW: I kinda think HasBeen made the same assumption. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Scores are up on NFAA

Lee


----------



## AggieX10

This math is giving me headaches... you can declare all you want... but has anyone thought that someone in the amateur class could have started today? A a pair of 555's and a good animal score and they are right there... sometimes you guys run in circles when the results aren't even posted!

And I would say that the female pro division is far from locked up... the most important day will be tomorrow and the field round. Jamie holds a 6 point lead over Erika, but just a 2 point lead in the official round that has counted yet... a solid score tomorrow and Friday could be a whole different ball game!

Jesse seems to be out in front clearly... i would have hard time seeing him getting chased down... but 560's are apparently possible on these courses. This is like seeing the PGA Championship being played on a short course with guys fighting for the lead at -32. Entertaining for sure!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter

Interesting. The possible scoring combinations and winners remind me of the NFL playoff picture each fall.  Enough to hurt your head.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

AggieX10 said:


> *This math is giving me headaches... you can declare all you want... but has anyone thought that someone in the amateur class could have started today? A a pair of 555's and a good animal score and they are right there... sometimes you guys run in circles when the results aren't even posted!*
> 
> And I would say that the female pro division is far from locked up... the most important day will be tomorrow and the field round. Jamie holds a 6 point lead over Erika, but just a 2 point lead in the official round that has counted yet... a solid score tomorrow and Friday could be a whole different ball game!
> 
> Jesse seems to be out in front clearly... i would have hard time seeing him getting chased down... but 560's are apparently possible on these courses. This is like seeing the PGA Championship being played on a short course with guys fighting for the lead at -32. Entertaining for sure!!!


The scores for today "are" posted - there are only 3 folks that have turned in Animal only scores in Hinky's class. Those scores are 564, 559, & 558. 

Hinky's score 1691 minus the highest new shooter's Animal score (564) = 1127 - impossible to get in a perfect round of Field and a perfect round of Hunter.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Guess everyone is off running new numbers. :wink:

Just looked at Trillus' Animal score (575). If he did, in fact, shoot the wrong target he must have corrected himself on either his 2nd or 3rd arrow. If he shoot wrong with all 3 arrows he would have been at least 20 short of cleaning the full 588.

I just love math. :wink:


----------



## winter86

Deitmar's situation as well as a lot of other pros goes to show that the ANIMAL round dictates the outcome of a TARGET tournament. If you did not shoot an unreal animal score, there is no way to catch up, especially with the 3 day format.


----------



## The Swami

winter86 said:


> Deitmar's situation as well as a lot of other pros goes to show that the ANIMAL round dictates the outcome of a TARGET tournament. If you did not shoot an unreal animal score, there is no way to catch up, especially with the 3 day format.


Which is better than it used to be. Before the dots, the animal round could only hurt you, not help you. Now it means something and that makes it more exciting and fun.


----------



## DarrinM

winter86 said:


> deitmar's situation as well as a lot of other pros goes to show that the animal round dictates the outcome of a target tournament. If you did not shoot an unreal animal score, there is no way to catch up, especially with the 3 day format.



you got it..........


----------



## bowaholic77

So is that it???? Has Hinky done it again?


----------



## tabarch

With the way I see it the animule round has become the round that you have to shoot well just because you only get one chance at it, if you did great on the animule round and you had a problem on the first chance at the hunter or field round you can try and correct your mistake, but if you screw up the animule round that is the only chance you have, so it seems that the animule has become relevent to the outcome of the championship with the addition of the spots. Now my rithmatic show that anyone who shot a animule round of 581 or better still has a chance in the pro division and anyone who shot a 577 or better in AMFS still has a chance, even though it is a small chance in either division. So because there is still a chance I expect that all will shoot the final two rounds of the week to see if they can improve thier position.


----------



## ISAA_Archer

I think the new archer ( Tim Sargent ) still has a good chance to do better all he needs is to buckel down and shoot like he dose at home. I have shot with him and I know he can do better . he is only 12 points behind, one good day and he could catch up
scores as of today

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/u...tdoor National Field ChampionshipsResults.pdf

John


----------



## Bob_Looney

ISAA_Archer said:


> ........ he is only 12 points behind, one good day and he could catch up
> scores as of today
> 
> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/u...tdoor National Field ChampionshipsResults.pdf
> 
> John


Actually, no he can't.

Congrats to his current 2nd place but he needs to continue shooting well to protect his position.


----------



## blondstar

Way to go Jesse, Randy, Shane and Sarge! Great shooting!!


----------



## DarrinM

The target number today for hinky is 556!!!!!!!!

He pulls that number off the range and it is over.......:darkbeer:



Go get them and and end this on your terms!!!:tongue::wink:


----------



## BigPete

Another great Wisconsin archer in the making almost ready to join the ranks of Menzer, Price, Binger, Bottun, Strassman, etc.,..........check out the Young Adult Female Freestyle......strong scores in Field and Hunter and beat all Women Pros and most Pro Men yesterday in Animal......a 580!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

ISAA_Archer said:


> I think the new archer ( Tim Sargent ) still has a good chance to do better all he needs is to buckel down and shoot like he dose at home. I have shot with him and I know he can do better . he is only 12 points behind, one good day and he could catch up
> scores as of today
> 
> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/u...tdoor National Field ChampionshipsResults.pdf
> 
> John


ONLY 12 back.....that is a HUGE hole to climb out of...this isn't football or basketball:wink: 

Tim I am sure can shoot better....and I hope he does....but that is a lot to chew on. Besides this isn't golf and Hinky isn't sitting in the "Clubhouse" waiting for everyone else to finish. He gets to go back out and shoot again also.....and he is VERY capable of shooting a higher score...I say he drops a 556 today and a 558 tomorrow.:wink:


----------



## BigPete

Just checked the weather for the next 2 days. The forecast shows the winds to be 5-10 mph down from the 10-20+ mph over the first 3 days. Good chance that those shooting today and tomorrow could improve their Monday/Tuesday scores.


----------



## Bob_Looney

Not to be rude but, 557/557 is needed to beat Randy if he stays home and watches Oprah. As you go down the list below Sargent, their scores need to be even better. Not going to happen.

Put a fork in this one, it's done.

Congrats to Randy. :cocktail:


----------



## TCR1

I'm not counting any chickens yet, but Hinklemonster is strong. I don't foresee any lower scores coming out of him. I haven't shot with any of the other shooters, so I don't know their capabilities, but I think he is just as likely to clean a round as anyone else.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Bob_Looney said:


> Not to be rude but, 557/557 is needed to beat Randy if he stays home and watches Oprah. As you go down the list below Sargent, their scores need to be even better. Not going to happen.
> 
> Put a fork in this one, it's done.
> 
> Congrats to Randy. :cocktail:


and when you add in the fact that there will be a ton of pressure on Tim to shoot that 557....and then if he does pull it off...tomorrow will be a pressure cooker for sure. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

If someone like Hinky shoots today, do they have to shoot tomorrow or not??

If he were to put himself in a position that is unbeatable after today does he have to shoot tomorrow??


----------



## Brown Hornet

Spoon13 said:


> If someone like Hinky shoots today, do they have to shoot tomorrow or not??
> 
> If he were to put himself in a position that is unbeatable after today does he have to shoot tomorrow??


You don't have too...but if you are there....you might as well see if you can shoot a higher score then you have already posted.:wink:

But nobody would not shoot in his situation.....he has goals....and that 560 is always out there:wink:


----------



## Spoon13

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't have too...but if you are there....you might as well see if you can shoot a higher score then you have already posted.:wink:
> 
> But nobody would not shoot in his situation.....he has goals....and that 560 is always out there:wink:


I am not suggesting that he should, I was just curious as to whether you were committed once you shot today to shoot tomorrow as well.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I am not suggesting that he should, I was just curious as to whether you were committed once you shot today to shoot tomorrow as well.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I'm reasonably sure you only have to turn in 1 Field, 1 Hunter, and 1 Animal.


----------



## Brown Hornet

All I know is Hinky better hurry up and get me an update I am tired of waiting

But I also didn't realize that X Quest is shooting....he recovered from his surgey to make it and he is shooting good...he is in the top 5 :clap:

Also my buddy and long time ATer RSW is in the top 3 in the senior PRO Division....way to go buddy.


----------



## Unclegus

There was a 50% chance of rain today at Yankton. We got our butts soaked on Crazy Horse yesterday @ 30%. You just never know. Yesterday when you turned in your cards, they asked who was going to shoot on Thursday so they could get groups lined up for today. Bet if it rained, everyone drank beer in the ball room of the Best Western and then watched Oprah.

Time for me to get some rest. Left Yankton yesterday at 2:00 PM their time and got home this afternoon at 1:00 EST. 1,130 miles each way, 330.00 in gas and a great time, made a few new friends.. New headquarters is going to be really nice. Just didn't last long enough.

Yes, and the only way to get one of those cereal bowls is TO BE THERE.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Score Update

Hinky shot a 554 today....shot 18s on the 30 :doh: 

At the time of the message Jesse had dropped ONE with 5 targets to go....he missed it on the bunny....That target gets everyone sooner or later.

Shane and Will X It down 2 with 5 to go....and Shaff was CLEAN with 5 to go


----------



## RchurE

See, I'm not the only one that wants to strike a match to the 30 and walk away.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

RchurE said:


> See, I'm not the only one that wants to strike a match to the 30 and walk away.


I think there are several that have a dis-taste for the 30 - amazing how much smaller that 5 ring gets between 25 & 30 yards. Of course I could say the same thing about the 50 yard as well.


----------



## RchurE

pragmatic_lee said:


> I think there are several that have a dis-taste for the 30 - amazing how much smaller that 5 ring gets between 25 & 30 yards. Of course I could say the same thing about the 50 yard as well.


Yeah, but you know you feel better about writing down an 18 on the 50 than you do writing down and 18 on the 30. Something about the distance that just makes you feel better about missing the longer one. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Just got another ring a dingy from Hinky.....

Game set match...Hinky and Jesse BOTH REPEAT.


----------



## Brown Hornet

RchurE said:


> See, I'm not the only one that wants to strike a match to the 30 and walk away.


I say we just start shooting the next face for the 30....seriously that target face has printed on it 30-50yds.....:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> Just got another ring a dingy from Hinky.....
> 
> Game set match...Hinky and Jesse BOTH REPEAT.


Excellent work from the TA DOJO... :thumb: :cheers: :yo:


----------



## RchurE

Brown Hornet said:


> I say we just start shooting the next face for the 30....seriously that target face has printed on it 30-50yds.....:wink:



Heck yeah man, show me where to sign to get that done! That 32 fan on that face is just brutal to me. Put that big 'un up there and let me shoot it.:tongue:


----------



## TCR1

Congratulations to Jesse Broadwater and Randy Hinkelman on repeating as NFAA National Outdoor Champions!

What a great feat!

Randy should be AMFSSOY

Who is all in the running for the Men's PRO SOY or is that locked down already?


----------



## Brown Hornet

TCR1 said:


> Congratulations to Jesse Broadwater and Randy Hinkelman on repeating as NFAA National Outdoor Champions!
> 
> What a great feat!
> 
> Randy should be AMFSSOY
> 
> Who is all in the running for the Men's PRO SOY or is that locked down already?


I don't know about the PRO SOY...but Randy had that locked up for the most part before he shot an arrow...he was up 20 points or so...


----------



## mdbowhunter

Congrats Randy and Jesse! :77:


----------



## field14

Jesse had a 559 on the FIELD round on Tuesday... I believe it is a repeat for Hinky, and a THREE-PEAT for Jesse.


Does anyone know which particular target he missed that ONE shot on?

I'm assuming it was NOT the 80 yard shots....but nobody has said....

Missing on a bunny happens to EVERYBODY....anyone that claims to have NEVER EVER missed on a bunny target...is fibbing!

I've been known to 4X-20 the 80 walk up and turn around a few targets later and miss on the 20 foot shot on the bunny! Did this at a New York State tournament, and also TWICE at the 1989 Outdoor Nationals at the Glen...

Shot a 4X-20 on the Uphill 80 yarder on the Presidential course....and shot a "19" on the frickin' bunny with 3X's. Also that same half...4X-20'd the 50 and the 65 too...but had misses on simple targets...the bunny being the worst of the lot!

I know a PRO that shot a 557 FIELD score that day...and had a 17....on.....the 25 yarder!

I wonder if Kathy Pindell in the Adult Women's Freestle improved on her Monday hunter score...it was way below her "average" and she was only 3 points out of the lead after yesterday's animal round....could be a move UP for her! She is from my club here in Illinois, so obviously, I'm pulling for her to do better today and tomorrow over what she did on Monday and Tuesday.


There are NO GIMMEES in field shooting! Get complacent and you lose.

field14


----------



## The Swami

> I wonder if Kathy Pindell in the Adult Women's Freestle improved on her Monday hunter score...it was way below her "average" and she was only 3 points out of the lead after yesterday's animal round....could be a move UP for her! She is from my club here in Illinois, so obviously, I'm pulling for her to do better today and tomorrow over what she did on Monday and Tuesday.


I know me and one other are definitely rooting for her.


----------



## gljones

field14 said:


> I wonder if Kathy Pindell in the Adult Women's Freestle improved on her Monday hunter score...it was way below her "average" and she was only 3 points out of the lead after yesterday's animal round....could be a move UP for her! She is from my club here in Illinois, so obviously, I'm pulling for her to do better today and tomorrow over what she did on Monday and Tuesday.
> field14





The Swami said:


> I know me and one other are definitely rooting for her.


Times 2

She is also a member of the club I belong to. She in my mind is one of the most respected shooters I know. When ever my daughter and I are at the range at the same time as her, she is always willing to help my daughter with her shooting if she has a question or a problem.

GO KATHY!!!!


----------



## SuperX

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't know about the PRO SOY...but Randy had that locked up for the most part before he shot an arrow...he was up 20 points or so...


Pro Male SOTY is still up for grabs. Jimmy Butts leads Cousins by 2 or 3 and Reo is back a few from that. Not sure who else is in the game. On the Pro femal SOTY, Holly Larson has it wrapped up. AFFS SOTY is Georgianna Braden - she can't be caught at this point


----------



## bowaholic77

Congrats to my boy Hinky!! Just think.....If I hadnt hurt his ankle playing Volleyball he might have had a clean round in there somewhere:wink:

Nice going Hinky and Jesse both. There are a bunch of good shooters here in Maryland, that is for sure! Looks like there is a night at Adventure Park in our future!!


----------



## nub.

SuperX said:


> Pro Male SOTY is still up for grabs. Jimmy Butts leads Cousins by 2 or 3 and Reo is back a few from that. Not sure who else is in the game. On the Pro femal SOTY, Holly Larson has it wrapped up. AFFS SOTY is Georgianna Braden - she can't be caught at this point


Standings after 7 events shows Butts and Cousins tied at 4375. Would Cuz not win SOY with a higher placing at Nats than Jimmy? Those above Dave at Nats. are a ways behind in SOY.


----------



## sharkred7

BigPete said:


> Another great Wisconsin archer in the making almost ready to join the ranks of Menzer, Price, Binger, Bottun, Strassman, etc.,..........check out the Young Adult Female Freestyle......strong scores in Field and Hunter and beat all Women Pros and most Pro Men yesterday in Animal......a 580!!


Yes Tristan IS an incredible archer. Just 15 and her first year as a YA. Tristan is a class act and has a great carreer ahead of her!

Congrats Tristan!

John


----------



## sharkred7

That has got to be a Natl record that Jesse shot- 4 down total and he has cleaned the hunter round before! He could post a 3 down score for the title That is incredible shooting!!!!!!:darkbeer:
John


----------



## nub.

*Jessie in the book*

Aggre D. Cousins ME 2003 2813
Animal D. Cousins ME 2005 585
Animal J. Broadwater MD 2006 585
Field D. Cousins ME 2004 1117
Hunter D. Cousins ME 2004 1118

His 586 is tops for animal.
His double field is short by 1
Needs another 559 hunter to tie double
Only would need a 553 for aggre. title.


----------



## USNarcher

Looks like the new Limbsaver bow is going to take it's first National title with Matt in the BHFS division. Matt can get it done with just about any bow out there.


----------



## nub.

*I wonder*

Will they re-write the record books now that it is a 3/5 day format? Can still add up the 2 day totals to compare now to then. Latest entry in the records stops at 06. I believe the last year for 5 day tourny? 

Cuz matched his double hunter record last year @ 1118 for a double round total. An awesome 560/558. Can't tell what he shot for the original record as the results from 04 are missing. Jessie has a good shot at that total if he duplicates or betters his first 559 hunter. He has done a 560 before in 07.


----------



## Unclegus

I understand Kendall Woody shot twenty targets today before he missed an X. Finished with a 57. One of the finest guys out there. Let me also throw this one in... Bob Gentry shot a 546 with FINGERS.........Haven't seen scores like that since the Butch days....


----------



## SuperX

nub. said:


> Standings after 7 events shows Butts and Cousins tied at 4375. Would Cuz not win SOY with a higher placing at Nats than Jimmy? Those above Dave at Nats. are a ways behind in SOY.


no idea how they break ties. Jimmy is up on Dave this weekend by a small bit - depends now on the hunter


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Unclegus said:


> I understand Kendall Woody shot twenty targets today before he missed an X. Finished with a 57. One of the finest guys out there. Let me also throw this one in... Bob Gentry shot a 546 with FINGERS.........Haven't seen scores like that since the Butch days....


No that is incorrect.................

Guarentee...........he didn't run X's that far in!!!!


----------



## BigPete

nub. said:


> Will they re-write the record books now that it is a 3/5 day format? Can still add up the 2 day totals to compare now to then. Latest entry in the records stops at 06. I believe the last year for 5 day tourny?
> 
> Cuz matched his double hunter record last year @ 1118 for a double round total. An awesome 560/558. Can't tell what he shot for the original record as the results from 04 are missing. Jessie has a good shot at that total if he duplicates or betters his first 559 hunter. He has done a 560 before in 07.


According to MariHelen @ NFAA when asked at Yankton this week, there will not be new 5 day aggregate records. She said if people choose to shoot 5 day, their 2 low field/hunter scores are thrown out and they will have a 3 day aggregate. She said as long as there is the 3/5 day format, the only aggregate record that can be set is a 3 day.


----------



## nub.

*Now I'm confused*

I see Cousins 1 up on Butts as of today's score totals? What am I missng? Or are you talking before Dave's 559 today?


----------



## nub.

*Thats too bad*



BigPete said:


> According to MariHelen @ NFAA when asked at Yankton this week, there will not be new 5 day aggregate records. She said if people choose to shoot 5 day, their 2 low field/hunter scores are thrown out and they will have a 3 day aggregate. She said as long as there is the 3/5 day format, the only aggregate record that can be set is a 3 day.


Jessie will most likely smash that aggregate total for all 5 days. Mighty impressive shooting. 

Congrats again Hink

Just checked; 
Hink tied the AMFS record animal round with his 582. In days gone by a 556 tomorrow would tie the aggregate for his class. Awesome shooting!


----------



## SuperX

nub. said:


> I see Cousins 1 up on Butts as of today's score totals? What am I missng? Or are you talking before Dave's 559 today?


Nope you're right - I didn't see how the scores went today. I talked to jimmy at the end of the round today and he was sure he was up by a couple. Either the points on the web site are not correct or Jimmy was wrong about what the standings are. 

So as it stands they came into this event tied and now Cousins is up by 1 with Jimmy having to shoot a better hunter than Dave tomorrow to win SOTY.


----------



## SuperX

USNarcher said:


> Looks like the new Limbsaver bow is going to take it's first National title with Matt in the BHFS division. Matt can get it done with just about any bow out there.


Sorry Matt, but it will be the 2nd national for the DeadZone. Matt won the national unmarked 3-D this past weekend.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X

Hinkelmonster said:


> No that is incorrect.................
> 
> Guarentee...........he didn't run X's that far in!!!!


You are correct Hinky, they were not all X's. I did have a pile of them though. I really enjoyed today's round shooting with Reo, Jimmy B and Cabe. It's the best shooting I have ever witnessed in a foursome. There were three 557's and a 558 in the group. The lead group had three 558's and a 559. It's really unbelievable the scores that are being posted and from so many shooters. The competition is definitely getting tighter and tighter as the years click on by.

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X

SuperX said:


> Sorry Matt, but it will be the 2nd national for the DeadZone. Matt won the national unmarked 3-D this past weekend.


Don't put the cart in front of the horse. Matt only has a 1 point lead going into tomorrow over Timmy Ewers and Timmy has not shot to his potential the whole week yet. He has been struggling to say the least but a long stint on the range this evening has him very confident for tomorrow. I predict that an Elite will win the BHFS division.


----------



## jarlicker

There is definately serious good shooting going on out there. Keep up the great shooting everyone.
Cant wait to hear all the stories when everyone gets home.


----------



## USNarcher

SuperX said:


> Sorry Matt, but it will be the 2nd national for the DeadZone. Matt won the national unmarked 3-D this past weekend.


Ya got me there. I always forget that NFAA has a 3-D.


----------



## WV Has Been

Just made a quick count on the pro leader board. With the completion of the two best of two field rounds *16 Pros have posted 555 or better*.

Jesse B and Dave C both shot 559 on the Field Round today. The field round has never been cleaned. 

Would you believe that Jesse B missed the 35' shot on the bunny.ukey:

Dave missed a 25 yard shot.ukey:

I don't think the Field round was meant to be cleaned.

Hears to my pro friends.:cocktail::darkbeer: These guys are good!


----------



## WV Has Been

How about the position of the HillBilly trio.

Jesse B. 1st
Shane W. 2nd
Roger W. Knotted at 3rd.

At the HillBilly Shoot earlier this month Roger and Shane smoked a 558 tying the range record that was held by Jesse B and Gary Smith Jr.

Could it be the Hill has some kind of magic power. :tongue::wink:


----------



## OneBowTie

WV Has Been said:


> Just made a quick count on the pro leader board. With the completion of the two best of two field rounds *16 Pros have posted 555 or better*.
> 
> Jesse B and Dave C both shot 559 on the Field Round today. The field round has never been cleaned.
> 
> Would you believe that Jesse B missed the 35' shot on the bunny.ukey:
> 
> Dave missed a 25 yard shot.ukey:
> 
> I don't think the Field round was meant to be cleaned.
> 
> Hears to my pro friends.:cocktail::darkbeer: These guys are good!


just think....if they would have SPLIT the difference.....they'd be CLEAN:tongue:


----------



## RI Max

*Bhfs*



60Xbulldog60X said:


> Don't put the cart in front of the horse. Matt only has a 1 point lead going into tomorrow over Timmy Ewers and Timmy has not shot to his potential the whole week yet. He has been struggling to say the least but a long stint on the range this evening has him very confident for tomorrow. I predict that an Elite will win the BHFS division.


This is wide open right now and very exciting. Tim's down one but he's staring at a 548 hunter already on the board by Matt and needs a 549 to maybe tie providing none of the other top shooters shoot as well or better. Everyone of these guys have 550 plus in there capabilities and I know Matt and Steve have done it recently. Bill Hakl is in the same boat with Tim and is always a threat. Steve Wagner needs a 548 to tie and along with Matt has been putting half or full hunter rounds in the 50's lately. Tommy has a tall order needing a 50 to tie. I just wish I could walk with that group tomorrow, it is going to a dog fight. 

MATTHEW SCHMITZ 545 548 575 1668
TIM EWERS 547 548 572 1667
WILLIAM HAKL 547 543 572 1662
STEVE WAGNER 546 540 576 1662
TOM WAGNER 547 541 571 1659

Congrats to both Steve and Matt for breaking the animal round record of 574 also.


----------



## mdbowhunter

WV Has Been said:


> Just made a quick count on the pro leader board. With the completion of the two best of two field rounds *16 Pros have posted 555 or better*.
> 
> Jesse B and Dave C both shot 559 on the Field Round today. The field round has never been cleaned.
> 
> Would you believe that Jesse B missed the 35' shot on the bunny.ukey:
> 
> Dave missed a 25 yard shot.ukey:
> 
> I don't think the Field round was meant to be cleaned.
> 
> Hears to my pro friends.:cocktail::darkbeer: These guys are good!


Yep, some darn good shooting by *MANY*. :tongue:

Jesse missed the 35' Bunny?  Yikes, happens to the best of 'em. :wink:

Interesting that the Field Round is the toughest to clean. IMHO with all the odd yardages and the higher probability of miss-setting your sight, I would have thought the Hunter Round would take that honor.


----------



## mdbowhunter

OneBowTie said:


> just think....if they would have SPLIT the difference.....they'd be CLEAN:tongue:


Well, well, well......look who visited the Field Forum.  :wink:

Hope you return on a regular basis OBT.


----------



## SCS

Just out of curiosity, what was the total shooter count out there?
Steve


----------



## BigPete

SCS said:


> Just out of curiosity, what was the total shooter count out there?
> Steve


I think I heard that it was a bit north of 300.


----------



## BigPete

As they were yesterday, the winds look much more favorable for 2nd score shooting as compared to Monday and Tuesday. Good chance that everyone still there could improve their scores. Should be an exciting finish. Good luck to all!


----------



## RchurE

You know, dropping just 4 points over 84 targets is just hard for me to even wrap my mind around. I know these guys are good and everything but it's just crazy how good they really are. Right on the verge of perfection almost 100% of the time. Jesse is a machine.


----------



## WV Has Been

OneBowTie said:


> just think....if they would have SPLIT the difference.....they'd be CLEAN:tongue:


OBT you need to realize that *split*ting is a, good thing, the key to life. If we did not have *split*ting none of us would exist. We all started with a *split*. You know how the reproduction thing goes.

I'm thinking if *split*ting is such a key to life perhaps we need more *split*ting among us to make this world a better place and I'm not talking the reproduction *split*.

If you have noticed over the years I have *split* what knowledge I have acquired in Archery many different ways. In my own conceded mind I'm thinking it has made a difference. I see Randy who I have *split* knowledge with on many different occasions being crowned as a repeat champion. Then we have Jesse who I have *split* lots of knowledge with and my knowledge has been *split* with Shane one way or another. I have even *split* knowledge with Roger W. recently and was thanked for the said knowledge. In fact Ive even been willing to *split* some knowledge with OBT on occasion.

With that said if it is o'kay for me to *split* knowledge so many ways. I'm assuming its o'kay I've never heard anyone complaining. Why is it such a big deal that I was rewarded on the *split* in Hartford???:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## USNarcher

RI Max said:


> This is wide open right now and very exciting. Tim's down one but he's staring at a 548 hunter already on the board by Matt and needs a 549 to maybe tie providing none of the other top shooters shoot as well or better. Everyone of these guys have 550 plus in there capabilities and I know Matt and Steve have done it recently. Bill Hakl is in the same boat with Tim and is always a threat. Steve Wagner needs a 548 to tie and along with Matt has been putting half or full hunter rounds in the 50's lately. Tommy has a tall order needing a 50 to tie. I just wish I could walk with that group tomorrow, it is going to a dog fight.
> 
> MATTHEW SCHMITZ 545 548 575 1668
> TIM EWERS 547 548 572 1667
> WILLIAM HAKL 547 543 572 1662
> STEVE WAGNER 546 540 576 1662
> TOM WAGNER 547 541 571 1659
> 
> Congrats to both Steve and Matt for breaking the animal round record of 574 also.


So does anyone know of the controversy in this group? Just heard of a little ripple. :dontknow:


----------



## Unclegus

I do apologize for giving out erroneous info. The source of the big X count is generally a very reliable source. I think maby his perception of reality was shaken after watching the football video on Kendall's cellphone...


----------



## RI Max

*BHFS National Champ*

Congratulations Matt Schmitz shooting a 551 to lock down his 5th National Title and 2nd this week.


----------



## USNarcher

RI Max said:


> Congratulations Matt Schmitz shooting a 551 to lock down his 5th National Title and 2nd this week.



He's learning. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

RI Max said:


> Congratulations Matt Schmitz shooting a 551 to lock down his 5th National Title and 2nd this week.


Just curious, what other shoot did he win this week? He shot 5 of the 6 days so far this week at the Nationals.


----------



## RI Max

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just curious, what other shoot did he win this week? He shot 5 of the 6 days so far this week at the Nationals.


He shot a 656 to win the unmarked national 3d championships on the weekend.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well it's over for alot of guys.....

Hinky shot a 557 today....one point lower then the goal I gave him...but great shooting buddy:clap:

Jesse and cleaned the Hunter today 

Jimmy and The Bird Man are tied for SOY:wink:


----------



## Bob_Looney

Allan wins Senior Pro FS with a 53 today.
Tom was the only one who could catch him with a 554 today and he shot a 45.

Only one day out of the 50's for Allan and he got his marks on the course that day.


----------



## mdbowhunter

Brown Hornet said:


> Well it's over for alot of guys.....
> 
> Hinky shot a 557 today....one point lower then the goal I gave him...but great shooting buddy:clap:
> 
> Jesse and cleaned the Hunter today
> 
> Jimmy and The Bird Man are tied for SOY:wink:


Way to go Hinkey! :thumbs_up

Another clean Hunter Round by the Pros?  Hmmmm, sounds like we need to decrease the size of the dot.


----------



## MEM35202

Congratulations Randy. What a great week of shooting.


----------



## huntelk

Congratulations Matt, Jesse and Randy-Great shooting!


----------



## OneBowTie

Brown Hornet said:


> Well it's over for alot of guys.....
> 
> Hinky shot a 557 today....one point lower then the goal I gave him...but great shooting buddy:clap:
> 
> Jesse and cleaned the Hunter today
> 
> Jimmy and The Bird Man are tied for SOY:wink:



thats awesome....couldnt have worked out better.....birdman gets to SPLIT another championship:tongue:


----------



## OneBowTie

WV Has Been said:


> OBT you need to realize that *split*ting is a, good thing, the key to life. If we did not have *split*ting none of us would exist. We all started with a *split*. You know how the reproduction thing goes.
> 
> I'm thinking if *split*ting is such a key to life perhaps we need more *split*ting among us to make this world a better place and I'm not talking the reproduction *split*.
> 
> If you have noticed over the years I have *split* what knowledge I have acquired in Archery many different ways. In my own conceded mind I'm thinking it has made a difference. I see Randy who I have *split* knowledge with on many different occasions being crowned as a repeat champion. Then we have Jesse who I have *split* lots of knowledge with and my knowledge has been *split* with Shane one way or another. I have even *split* knowledge with Roger W. recently and was thanked for the said knowledge. In fact Ive even been willing to *split* some knowledge with OBT on occasion.
> 
> With that said if it is o'kay for me to *split* knowledge so many ways. I'm assuming its o'kay I've never heard anyone complaining. Why is it such a big deal that I was rewarded on the *split* in Hartford???:tongue::tongue::tongue:



HB.....im so happy for your reward at HARTFORD:wink:

i cant wait till next year and hope that on the first round, those who want to split it are given the same opPROtunity that all yall had...after all, they earned and are entitled to their fair share:wink:


----------



## SuperX

Brown Hornet said:


> Well it's over for alot of guys.....
> 
> Hinky shot a 557 today....one point lower then the goal I gave him...but great shooting buddy:clap:
> 
> Jesse and cleaned the Hunter today
> 
> Jimmy and The Bird Man are tied for SOY:wink:


Jimmy took the bird man behind the roost today in a shoot off at 70y. They tied the first end with 2 in and 2 out, and then Jimmy slammed the door with a 20 in the 2nd end. 

Congratulations 4Fingers, Jimmy Butts for your well deserved Shooter Of The Year title.


----------



## Spotshooter2

Tim Sargent has only been shooting 4 years now and just one year AMFS. He also had trouble with his rest on Thursday. A weed caught his rest and bent it. He didnt have another one with him so he had to try to bend it back straight. He didnt realize he had 45 minutes to fix his bow and get it sighted back in so he did it while he was shooting and scoring so this cost him some points. Tim is a very good shot and I believe we are all going to be hearing more from Tim.


----------



## Jbird

*Congratulations Jimmy!*

You work hard and it is great to see you reap the rewards.
Jbird


----------



## field14

mdbowhunter said:


> Way to go Hinkey! :thumbs_up
> 
> Another clean Hunter Round by the Pros?  _Hmmmm, sounds like we need to decrease the size of the dot_.



Yeah....reduce the size of the dot...that would really encourage the average shooter ....after SIX, count them SIX perfect 560 hunter rounds in 32 years.......and THREE of those by the SAME INDIVIDUAL! :wink::tongue::darkbeer:

We went yet another year without anyone recording a perfect 560 FIELD score, however...so I guess the "dot size" is "safe" on the field round. :wink::tongue:

Looks as if the Canuck's faux pas cost him 2nd place? One boo-boo, of all places on the animal round...and bye-bye title hopes.

Jesse COULD have had two 560's instead of one.

Lotsa 555+ scores shot this year.

BUT...it goes to show you...FLAT COURSES are "dangerous" and are NOT a guarantee of MORE perfect scores...higher scores, maybe....but MORE perfect scores....nope, didn't happen.

field14


----------



## Jbird

*Course Layouts*

Everyone including me likes the up hills, down hills, and side hill shots but there is no doubt that the game and distances themselves provide plenty of challenge even on flat ground. Great game no matter where it's played. At the Mid Atlantics this year at the Glen we shot higher scores on the Presidential course than the New Jersey and the Presidential is a much more
technical course. People sometimes shoot better when the shots are harder.
Jbird


----------

